# chroot multiple domains



## gpatrick (Nov 16, 2009)

It's my understanding that chroot's don't have IP's like jails so how do you configure multiple Apache chroot's for multiple domains such as example.org, example.com, domain.org, domain.net?

Also with multiple chroot's could you use a reverse proxy with chroot to direct traffic to the right domain?

Just looking for advice on the correct setup for chroot.

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Nov 17, 2009)

With chroot apache will have access to all the IPs bound to the system, so you just configure apache to listen on whichever IPs for whatever vhosts you need.


----------



## gpatrick (Nov 17, 2009)

With chroot apache you use Apache virtual hosts and only have 1 config file and therefore don't have multiple domains like with jails or Solaris zones?  For example, I could have a zone/jail for example.com and another zone/jail for domain.net and each would have its own Apache instance and httpd.conf. 

Each domain can also be started/stopped independently, so how is that handled with chroot?

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Nov 17, 2009)

That's still possible with chroot, the only difference is that in each of your apache configs you must specify which IP to bind to with the Listen statement.

So the difference is with a jail, the OS forces each apache instance to bind to only one IP.  With chroot, you have to tell each apache instance what IP to bind to.


----------



## gpatrick (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## gpatrick (Nov 17, 2009)

What's the best way to create multiple chroot Apache domains?


----------

